# Fire Extinguisher at a BB



## Bootleg (Jul 8, 2010)

What would Be the best location for a fire extinguisher at a Bed and Breakfast bungalow with one exit and a kitchenette?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 8, 2010)

I vote for adjacent to the exit, but then I believe in getting untrained people out of the building, not relying on them to use a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 8, 2010)

I vote in bed with you next to the nightstand! What's wrong with TWO extinguishers one at the door which is where our department tends to require them, the kitchen has a higher chance of a fire I would think!


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2010)

does it have a fireplace or hot tub??


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2010)

and it is not sprinkled??????????


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 8, 2010)

No fireplace unless the electric one counts.

No hot tub.

Not sprinkled.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2010)

Hallway in recessed cabinet, where everyone has access


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm with CD on this one whereas the Bungalow is most likely small and travel distance should not be an issue from the bedroom to Kitchenette to exit.


----------



## peach (Jul 8, 2010)

There is such a potential to mis-use fire extinguishers..  people want to be heros, rather than let professionals handle it..


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jul 9, 2010)

Outside on a tree.

Attach it to a phone.

Place a sign that says.  Call for help.  When fire department arrives tell them you saved the fire extinguisher.

This could save lives.

Fire extinguishers have been involved in many large loss fires.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 9, 2010)

FBG,

LOL and that is priceless


----------



## rshuey (Jul 9, 2010)

Perfect FBG.

Last December there was a large apartment building that was heavily damaged by fire. A Christmas tree caught fire because of faulty wiring and the tenant saw the 1' high flames on the branch. the tenant did not know how to operate the fire extinguisher so she threw it at the tree, subsequently knocking the tree over and causing 3 million worth of damage.

Pretty sad, really. A phone call would have been 10 minutes earlier than it was if she wasn't trying to figure out the extinguisher.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya, lets hide the Fire extinguishers

Man faces charges in St. Vincent vandalism

‎ Lansing State Journal - Kathryn Prater - 7 hours ago

One occupant put out the fire with a fire extinguisher and led co-workers to another part of the building that was safe….

Battle Creek Enquirer - 6 hours ago

The fire was put out within minutes using a fire extinguisher….

http://www.battlecreekenquirer.com/article/20100709/NEWS01/7090308

Small electrical fire reported at Riviera Theater

Tonawanda News - Eric DuVall - 11 hours ago

Before firefighters had arrived, the workers saw some flames and used a fire extinguisher to put them out,

Good Samaritan prevents deadly situation at Waco gas station

‎KYTX - 16 hours ago

"Me and the gentleman inside, Bobby the manager, we just on getting the fire extinguishers out and trying to get the fire put out,"

Teen sets grass fire at Rollins Lake

Colfax Record - Dori Barrett - Gloria Beverage - 1 day ago

A Colfax area truck driver saw the fire burning, stopped his truck and used a fire extinguisher to put it out,

Firemen call in on roast

‎SunLive - 15 hours ago

Police officers were able to walk down from the police station on Monmouth Street and put it out with fire extinguishers.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS331US331&q=Fire%20extinguishers%20put%20out%20fire&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=nws:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wn


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 9, 2010)

Now, now.......there is no need to hide extinguishers and I don't believe anyone would support "hiding" them. The first thing we teach the public, business and industry (during FE in service training) is "if you look at the situation and fell it's in your best interest to vacate, please do so and take as many others as you can and don't attempt to extinguish a fire; since untrained people can make it far worse."


----------



## fireguy (Jul 10, 2010)

We  do some extinguisher training classes.  We tell people that in a fire situation, to call the FD first.  Then to use a fire extinguisher.  If they cannot get within 8 feet of the fire, the time for  fire extinguisher use is past and to get out.

About 1988 or so, there was a report in the Gated Wye about extinguisher use.  In fires reported to the FD, in which extinguishers were used, 93% of the fires were extinguished or controlled by the extinguisher.  In my experience, most fire are not reported to the fire department.  And controlled meant there was fire to fight when the FD arrived.


----------

